# Craftsman C950 52421-1 Engine Replacement



## martic33 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey There...just got my hands on a Craftsman C950 52421-1 and it needs an engine replacement, but I can't seem to find anything online in regards to specs. I know its a 10hp motor, and want to get the right engine the first time? Any help or links to a Manual would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks..

Martic33


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

is the "bad" engine still on the machine? is it a single shaft engine ? if so, just a few measurements will get you close to a princess auto repower. shaft size ( probably 1") shaft height ( not a big deal to get the right belt), and foot print. all the info is there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum martic33

How about posting the numbers off the engine ??


----------

